# Instead of spamming BS's pic thread



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

like the title says.

I dont wanna run into that crap in BS's pix thread when im trying to cheer up my day.

You have my permission to flame on behalf of your religious and political crusades here.

Let the BS roll


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Okay that crap got toooo much attention- My explanation

basically the 9/11 pics were posted because :

Old Bullsnake aka the Master of Hotlinking has every so often posted pics degrading the muslim religion. I wanted to see how you people would react if you guys had something equally as hurtful dished back at you. Why because im a damn E-THUG. Im pretty sure we have some Muslim members and those pics would probably not go over so well with them. You might say oh its just a joke I AGREE so whats wrong with my pics? Not funny????- Im pretty sure a muslim member would feel the same about bullyboys muslim photos.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

No You didnt. That wasnt your intention at all.... You posted pics that you actually thought were funny and now you're posting because you're getting backlash. Nice excuse though.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah man you should become a psychic. It's amazing man how you read my mind! Did the army teach you mind reading skills!?!? I have spoken up against those pics for a really long time I even made a thread about it months ago :

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=171424&hl=

God this got waay to much attention its ^^that thread all over again


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

E-thug, another shot at the military? hahahaha. Come up with something new. The excuses keep piling on huh? Everybody thinks you're funny all the time and then all of the sudden you're getting negative attention and you dont know what to do.... I'll tell you what to do.... Take your focus off of making funny statements on an online forum and if this has been bothering you so long go and protest or make public statement rather than on a forum where people only liked you when you made funny comments.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> Yeah man you should become a psychic. It's amazing man how you read my mind! Did the army teach you mind reading skills!?!? I have spoken up against those pics for a really long time I even made a thread about it months ago :
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=171424&hl=
> 
> God this got waay to much attention its ^^that thread all over again


 you said to come here to this thread if we want to bash on you.....I think you are one of the dumbest members on this forum....that is all


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> E-thug, another shot at the military? hahahaha. Come up with something new. The excuses keep piling on huh? Everybody thinks you're funny all the time and then all of the sudden you're getting negative attention and you dont know what to do.... I'll tell you what to do.... Take your focus off of making funny statements on an online forum and if this has been bothering you so long go and protest or make public statement rather than on a forum where people only liked you when you made funny comments.


lmao I have been getting negative backlash on this site since I joined it what Im known for - Anyways Its that thread the link I posted all over again.

Like I said before this got wwwwwaaaay to much attention- probably a ban in store 4 me now since I am on my last straw


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

we already know the doods arrogant, jus ignore him. Half his stuff he posts is useless anyway.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice one the w8 OUCH!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> E-thug, another shot at the military? hahahaha. Come up with something new. The excuses keep piling on huh? Everybody thinks you're funny all the time and then all of the sudden you're getting negative attention and you dont know what to do.... I'll tell you what to do.... Take your focus off of making funny statements on an online forum and if this has been bothering you so long go and protest or make public statement rather than on a forum where people only liked you when you made funny comments.


lmao I have been getting negative backlash on this site since I joined it what Im known for - Anyways Its that thread the link I posted all over again.

Like I said before this got wwwwwaaaay to much attention- probably a ban in store 4 me now since I am on my last straw








[/quote]

You wont get banned. No reason. You're just posting your opinion..... The opinion of an idiot, but an opinion at that, so dont worry.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So do you guys think People who post those pics about Islam are funny or out of line?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats a very vague question.

But dont take the attention off yourself


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah thats a vague question huh, but what about people who post pics about 9/11?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Yeah thats a vague question huh, but what about people who post pics about 9/11?


That makes no sense..... hahaha. Ethug, put everything to rest. Nobody really cares either way. If you want to make a statement, dont do it on here. Enough said. Go to a protest, you idiot.

Nobody wants to hear it on here. Go somewhere else.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ur sitting here protesting pics being placed degrading islam, yet u could be doing something ACTIVE against the people who brought this hate on the religion. Go and protest the extremists who have brainwashed followers into thinking they are doing gods work by killing innocent people. Thats whats hurting muslims, not these pictures.

But no, ur not about that....ur safe behind a computer screen here.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> ur sitting here protesting pics being placed degrading islam, *yet u could be doing something ACTIVE *against the people who brought this hate on the religion. Go and protest the extremists who have brainwashed followers into thinking they are doing gods work by killing innocent people.
> 
> But no, ur not about that....ur safe behind a computer screen here.


Word, Dawgz! Exactly what I said!!! He should be somewhere else making his point rather than here.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

pics about 9/11 are about remembering. 9/11 should be remembered just as much as veterans day. Why dont we have that as an american holiday.

Humor can be found in a lot of things, but it shouldn't be found in that. At least it shouldn't be in this country


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You are the guys that got upset over my funny pics, I just simply responded like the TheWaythingsR called me out on in AQHU and it blew up into this. You think a Quran in a pigs mouth is funny? Well I think the hulkster knocking down the twin towers is funny.

My point some of you can handle an offensive joke at someone else expense, but when the joke is flipped back at you? Nope.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> You are the guys that got upset over my funny pics, I just simply responded like the TheWaythingsR called me out on in AQHU and it blew up into this. You think a Quran in a pigs mouth is funny? Well I think the hulkster knocking down the twin towers is funny.


Little different buddy. Post a bible getting torn up some how and its still different from 3,000 people getting killed, not to mention 5,130 soldiers resulting, not including the 300+ coalition (including your canadians).... You were off base because your comparison wasnt just. You FAILED Ethug. Sorry bud, you failed.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't know why any of us are talking to you.

I just realized and remembered a quote someone had told me "Don't argue with an idiot, someone watching may not be able to tell you two apart". We're going to talk and talk, and u don't have the IQ to comprehend what we are saying, so it's pointless.

So I'm done here.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> I don't know why any of us are talking to you.
> 
> I just realized and remembered a quote someone had told me about *"Don't argue with an idiot, someone watching may not be able to tell you two apart"*. We're going to talk and talk, and u don't have the IQ to comprehend what we are saying, so it's pointless.
> 
> So I'm done here.


Thats terrific. I'll follow that. Ethug is a little kid trying to make a point. No need to argue with him. I am done also.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Plowboy said:


> pics about 9/11 are about remembering. 9/11 should be remembered just as much as veterans day. Why dont we have that as an american holiday.
> 
> Humor can be found in a lot of things, but it shouldn't be found in that. At least it shouldn't be in this country


 Serious bro!

Its not extra funny for me as I lost 2 very close friends doing interships there at that time. One does not even have a grave site, know why ethug? becuase the body was never recovered... Not very funny dude but whatever floats your boat man. I dont wish bad on anyone but if you lose a family member or friend to a stupid move by someones beliefs maybe then you will understand...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Dawgz said:


> I don't know why any of us are talking to you.
> 
> I just realized and remembered a quote someone had told me "Don't argue with an idiot, someone watching may not be able to tell you two apart". We're going to talk and talk, and u don't have the IQ to comprehend what we are saying, so it's pointless.
> 
> So I'm done here.


personal attacks aren't needed.

Its just not a funny subject for this country. Thats all that needs to be said.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah dawgz your correct, Im going to hit the books and get my IQ up so one day me and you can continue this conversation. Get over yourself.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm so glad me calling out Ethug has lead to so many people speaking out. It's great to know so many people have the same views/feelings. As prior military, it really means something. Thank you guys.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You really accomplished something here bud. We all salute you, not only are you a warrior on the combat zone but a true soldier here on the internet.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

speakyourmind said:


> You really accomplished something here bud. We all salute you, not only are you a warrior on the combat zone but a true soldier here on the internet.


Again, no need for smart ass comments!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

if you want to argue then argue, but smart ass comments and personal attacks arent needed in a worthwhile comment


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

I have not read the whole thread nor intenf to. im sure its just alot of internet testosterone flying about.

what i will say is this. if pictures making fun of muslims or any one elses religion is permitted in the BS picture thread then pitures mocking 9/11 should also be allowed. no one is saying that 9/11 was right. its just mocking it and having a laugh. there will always be something that upsets someone else. just suck it up and go along with it. no point making an argument over everything that upsets you.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> I have not read the whole thread nor intenf to. im sure its just alot of internet testosterone flying about.
> 
> what i will say is this. if pictures making fun of muslims or any one elses religion is permitted in the BS picture thread then pitures mocking 9/11 should also be allowed. no one is saying that 9/11 was right. its just mocking it and having a laugh. there will always be something that upsets someone else. just suck it up and go along with it. no point making an argument over everything that upsets you.


Its just mocking it and having a laugh? You're a turd too. There is a difference between mocking religion and an event that killed almost 3,000 people. Sorry. I dont go around making fun of the 2005 bombins in London, even though the world forgot about that really quick. I dont expect you to understand or care, since you're not from here.....


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm well known for having a sick sense of humor, but even I know where to draw the line. There's some things that you just don't joke about, and 9/11 is one of them.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Curley said:


> pics about 9/11 are about remembering. 9/11 should be remembered just as much as veterans day. Why dont we have that as an american holiday.
> 
> Humor can be found in a lot of things, but it shouldn't be found in that. At least it shouldn't be in this country


 Serious bro!

Its not extra funny for me as I lost 2 very close friends doing interships there at that time. One does not even have a grave site, know why ethug? becuase the body was never recovered... Not very funny dude but whatever floats your boat man. I dont wish bad on anyone but if you lose a family member or friend to a stupid move by someones beliefs maybe then you will understand...
[/quote]

Sorry about your losses man.









And E-THUG, give it and just give a simple "my bad". No mass apology or arguing. My bad, and move on, or you can take the same advice you gave me...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I have not read the whole thread nor intenf to. im sure its just alot of internet testosterone flying about.
> 
> what i will say is this. if pictures making fun of muslims or any one elses religion is permitted in the BS picture thread then pitures mocking 9/11 should also be allowed. no one is saying that 9/11 was right. its just mocking it and having a laugh. there will always be something that upsets someone else. just suck it up and go along with it. no point making an argument over everything that upsets you.


Its just mocking it and having a laugh? You're a turd too. There is a difference between mocking religion and an event that killed almost 3,000 people. Sorry. I dont go around making fun of the 2005 bombins in London, even though the world forgot about that really quick. I dont expect you to understand or care, since you're not from here.....
[/quote]

yeh maybe i dont understand. but the point is people will die. you mourn their death and then you move on. getting upset about a bit of mocking is pointless.

When jacko died the jokes about his death were endless on the forum. that was totally disrespectful to him but people still did it.

as i said no one is saying 9/11 was right. theres never any excuse in killing innocent people. but if someone makes a joke about it then they should be allowed to. its a free country.

take the war in iraq for example. loads of people are dieing there but jokes are always made about their deaths. but as soon as the jokes turn on the americans it suddenly wrong and the person who made it is a f*cking twat.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i think my only gripe is that there was an image slandering islam with a pretty nasty acronym. the one of the insurgent being ghey was pretty funny.

seriously though, lighten up. people make anne frank jokes, holocaust jokes, black jokes, yadda yadda jokes. they're f*cking jokes. whether it happens now or 40 years down line doesn't matter because it's bound to happen. my kid brother has down's syndrome and i still laugh at retard jokes. granted, it isn't in regards to death. but you should try to find humor in all things. there's a neat quote that applies to this:

"Humor results when society says you can't scratch certain things in public, but they itch in public."

-Tom Walsh


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

speakyourmind this an an American forum, you may only make fun of the enemies of America.
we cant have freedom of jokes here. 
seriously you hypocrites that get all butt hurt cause of 9/11 funny gifs should have been voicing the same protests in a number of situations prior to this.
but hey its not funny when the jokes on you right?

I like how hyphen said it.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> speakyourmind this an an American forum, you may only make fun of the enemies of America.
> we cant have freedom of jokes here.
> seriously you hypocrites that get all butt hurt cause of 9/11 funny gifs should have been voicing the same protests in a number of situations prior to this.
> but hey its not funny when the jokes on you right?
> ...


you guys seriously don't get it at all. corey you hate all religions and nobody gives a sh*t. Pictures making fun of Islam is something i figured you'd beat off to that at home. The jackass posting the 9/11 pictures isn't making fun of christianity he's making fun of thousands of people dying.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

wow thats a proper thread









:laugh:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Boobah said:


> speakyourmind this an an American forum, you may only make fun of the enemies of America.
> we cant have freedom of jokes here.
> seriously you hypocrites that get all butt hurt cause of 9/11 funny gifs should have been voicing the same protests in a number of situations prior to this.
> but hey its not funny when the jokes on you right?
> ...


you guys seriously don't get it at all. *corey you hate all religions and nobody gives a sh*t.1* Pictures making fun of Islam is something i figured you'd beat off to that at home. The jackass posting the *9/11 pictures isn't making fun of christianity he's making fun of thousands of people dying.2*[/quote]
1 has noting to do with anything but thnx.

2 you assume im taking the religious side here but im not nor do i leave any trace of it. try to keep up, but yes hes making fun of people dying, which there is several other
examples of. but when its 9/11 we are exempt of making fun ? why? dont see it and dont believe in it.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Let's get it all out in the open now... either everything is off limits or nothing is off limits as far as jokes go.

Otherwise you're like Chef from South Park who only got offended and left the show when they finally got around to laughing at Scientology.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> *Let's get it all out in the open now... either everything is off limits or nothing is off limits as far as jokes go. *
> 
> Otherwise you're like Chef from South Park who only got offended and left the show when they finally got around to laughing at Scientology.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> speakyourmind this an an American forum, you may only make fun of the enemies of America.
> we cant have freedom of jokes here.
> seriously you hypocrites that get all butt hurt cause of 9/11 funny gifs should have been voicing the same protests in a number of situations prior to this.
> but hey its not funny when the jokes on you right?
> ...


Completely agree


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

CORey made a very good and honest point that I agree with fully, it's always funny when the joke isn't on you but on someone else.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

View attachment 185667


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> speakyourmind this an an American forum, you may only make fun of the enemies of America.
> we cant have freedom of jokes here.
> seriously you hypocrites that get all butt hurt cause of 9/11 funny gifs should have been voicing the same protests in a number of situations prior to this.
> but hey its not funny when the jokes on you right?
> ...


you guys seriously don't get it at all. *corey you hate all religions and nobody gives a sh*t.1* Pictures making fun of Islam is something i figured you'd beat off to that at home. The jackass posting the *9/11 pictures isn't making fun of christianity he's making fun of thousands of people dying.2*[/quote]
1 has noting to do with anything but thnx.

2 you assume im taking the religious side here but im not nor do i leave any trace of it. try to keep up, but yes hes making fun of people dying, which there is several other
examples of. but when its 9/11 we are exempt of making fun ? why? dont see it and dont believe in it.
[/quote]

100% agree well said corey


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

View attachment 185668


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

This thread is now about this woman.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I expected to open up 5 pages of insults towards me, but I like what some have said. If those muslim pics can be posted up without protest then a 9/11 joke pics should be aswell- afterall their just jokes. Like jewelz said either everything is off limits- or nothing is off limits as far as jokes go.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i find myself agreeing with corey for once. it must be a cold day in hell :x


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

speakyourmind said:


> I expected to open up 5 pages of insults towards me, but I like what some have said. If those muslim pics can be posted up without protest then a 9/11 joke pics should be aswell- afterall their just jokes. Like jewelz said either everything is off limits- or nothing is off limits as far as jokes go.


This feels strange but I actually agree with you (but mainly when your quoting Jewelz, so I guess that's ok) I've seen pics on here about domestic violence, retardation, pedophilia, mordid obesity, racism and interspecies sex, not specifically funny topics but hell, if they struck me funny, I laughed at them. Doesn't mean I like the topics but the ACTUAL PICS was funny, so that was my reaction. I feel strongly about the topic of 9/11 and haven't seen any pics about it that I consider funny yet but if I do, I'll probably laugh at them. Does that make me a bad person or less of an American patriot? No, it just means I have a bit of a sick and twisted sense of humor like most of the people here.

If you, E-speakyourTHUGmind, were actually posting those pics in BS's thread to prove a point, you were in the wrong, that's not what that thread is for and you shouldn't have done it, just like people shouldn't have started arguing with you in there. Posting them because you thought they were funny is the only reason they should be posted there. I didn't think they were particularly funny but they didn't cause me to get my panties in a bunch either.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> I expected to open up 5 pages of insults towards me, but I like what some have said. If those muslim pics can be posted up without protest then a 9/11 joke pics should be aswell- afterall their just jokes. Like jewelz said either everything is off limits- or nothing is off limits as far as jokes go.


This feels strange but I actually agree with you (but mainly when your quoting Jewelz, so I guess that's ok) I've seen pics on here about domestic violence, retardation, pedophilia, mordid obesity, racism and interspecies sex, not specifically funny topics but hell, if they struck me funny, I laughed at them. Doesn't mean I like the topics but the ACTUAL PICS was funny, so that was my reaction. I feel strongly about the topic of 9/11 and haven't seen any pics about it that I consider funny yet but if I do, I'll probably laugh at them. Does that make me a bad person or less of an American patriot? No, it just means I have a bit of a sick and twisted sense of humor like most of the people here.

*If you, E-speakyourTHUGmind, were actually posting those pics in BS's thread to prove a point, you were in the wrong*, that's not what that thread is for and you shouldn't have done it, just like people shouldn't have started arguing with you in there. Posting them because you thought they were funny is the only reason they should be posted there. I didn't think they were particularly funny but they didn't cause me to get my panties in a bunch either.
[/quote]

Everything you said was well put. This was not about jokes. He's used that as a cover once he got backlash. It wasnt like he posted one picture and said "haha"... He posted numerous pictures heckling the event just to cause an outrage.... That's not a joke last time I looked. He was intentionally trying to make people mad. I agree with Corey, Jewels, Hyphen and everybody else saying if we make fun of one event, no other should be off limits, but that was not what ethug was doing. He was trying to make people mad.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> I expected to open up 5 pages of insults towards me, but I like what some have said. If those muslim pics can be posted up without protest then a 9/11 joke pics should be aswell- afterall their just jokes. Like jewelz said either everything is off limits- or nothing is off limits as far as jokes go.


This feels strange but I actually agree with you (but mainly when your quoting Jewelz, so I guess that's ok) 
[/quote]

Nice, haha


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Some pictures offend some people.
Stop being so sensitive.
IN That BS fourm.. Is just that. peple posting stupid/funny pics and stupid/funny pics Often offend people. If its about 9/11 Im shure it would offend some people. Just like some 1 pissing on the karan or the bible.
IF IT DOES JUST DONT COMMENT ON IT.

Some people might find that funny. Hell, me and my buddys joke around abt that all the time.
Some one i know is afgan and his B-day is on 9/11. hes gets his balls busted all the time abt him blowing up the towers.

Yes I do agree some topics are sensitive. BUT TO OTHER IT MAY NOT BE.
If your offened- Great the thread is working cuz-- im shure its making some 1 else laugh.

BTW those personal attacts are just stupid.....
Its not solving anything..... juts getting people pissed at certain members.

TO BE HONEST lets stop pissing membesr off.. CUZ really, is it just me or is P-Fury VERY unactive the lasts few weeks.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> i find myself agreeing with corey for once. it must be a cold day in hell :x


haha. i dont think were all that different, just very opinionated people i guess.

but it does seem a bit cold down there :laugh:


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Ja said:


> View attachment 185667


thats bad







.... another 6 zeros on that amount and it would be funny


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Zulu Warrior said:


> View attachment 185667


thats bad







.... another 6 zeros on that amount and it would be funny








[/quote]

see there you go. the muslim hater just made a joke about muslims being killd and how it would be funny.

but im pretty f*cking sure no one is gonna say oh no thats wrong cant say that.

accept all jokes as jokes, you can laugh at them if its funny or dont. just because you dis agree with it doesnt mean others cant enjoy some good banter

btw zulu i may disagree with your views on muslims but what you wrote made me laugh :laugh:


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Boobah said:


> I expected to open up 5 pages of insults towards me, but I like what some have said. If those muslim pics can be posted up without protest then a 9/11 joke pics should be aswell- afterall their just jokes. Like jewelz said either everything is off limits- or nothing is off limits as far as jokes go.


This feels strange but I actually agree with you (but mainly when your quoting Jewelz, so I guess that's ok) I've seen pics on here about domestic violence, retardation, pedophilia, mordid obesity, racism and interspecies sex, not specifically funny topics but hell, if they struck me funny, I laughed at them. Doesn't mean I like the topics but the ACTUAL PICS was funny, so that was my reaction. I feel strongly about the topic of 9/11 and haven't seen any pics about it that I consider funny yet but if I do, I'll probably laugh at them. Does that make me a bad person or less of an American patriot? No, it just means I have a bit of a sick and twisted sense of humor like most of the people here.

If you, E-speakyourTHUGmind, were actually posting those pics in BS's thread to prove a point, you were in the wrong, that's not what that thread is for and you shouldn't have done it, just like people shouldn't have started arguing with you in there. Posting them because you thought they were funny is the only reason they should be posted there. *I didn't think they were particularly funny but they didn't cause me to get my panties in a bunch either.*
[/quote]

x2

Didn't find the pics 9/11 pics funny, but like you said if i would have found them funny i probably would have sniggered at them. I have a little sister who is a Down Syndrome patient. I've come across lots of jokes and junk about disabled people etc.., or the ''Retards'' obviously i dont agree with it and dont like the topic but i would just simply move on, 9/10 times i'd laugh. Of course some people will get upset and are sensitive about things, but what the heck can you do? Theres some excellent posts on here that make good points. IMO people could and should just let it go, its just going to go over and over round in circles, get boring and will obviously get locked. Of course its wrong and none of us like what happened on September the 11th, but the only thing you can do is go on the internet and complain, which doesnt help the situation.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

THIS THREAD IS USELESS!!! Just thought I'd voice my opinion.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice just bump it again then smarty. Everybody already said what they wanted and it was on its way to fading away or being closed.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

maknwar said:


> This thread is now about this woman.
> 
> View attachment 185673












EWWWWW MAN


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

im not going or trying to bump it lol...i jus read the entire thread and thought it was dumb haha and that chick is beyond nasty hahaha


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Jesus is the most quoted prophet in the Quran.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Muhammad.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> I have not read the whole thread nor intenf to. im sure its just alot of internet testosterone flying about.
> 
> what i will say is this. if pictures making fun of muslims or any one elses religion is permitted in the BS picture thread then pitures mocking 9/11 should also be allowed. no one is saying that 9/11 was right. its just mocking it and having a laugh. there will always be something that upsets someone else. just suck it up and go along with it. no point making an argument over everything that upsets you.


Its just mocking it and having a laugh? You're a turd too. There is a difference between mocking religion and an event that killed almost 3,000 people. Sorry. I dont go around making fun of the 2005 bombins in London, even though the world forgot about that really quick. I dont expect you to understand or care, since you're not from here.....
[/quote]

Wanna know the TRUTH about 9-11. Here you go! Read it and WEEP!!!

Over the years, people who "dare" question the "official" events of 9/11 are labeled anything from "kooks" to "conspiracy theorists" and even anti-American. My favorite is that the families of the 9/11 victims are being "disrespected" when doubting the explanation of what occurred on that tragic day. The following is a long list of "kooks" who have some serious questions about what we were told happened.

Note that many have impeccable credentials.....highly decorated military officers, or those with extensive backgrounds in the fields of intelligence and national security or professionals in structural engineering. Not to mention, experts in demolition or members of the "Commission" itself! Legal scholars, Congressman, Senators, former candidates for president, New York firefighters, first responders and families of the victims..... One day, many years from now, it will all come out. I hope and i believe it eventually will. nod.gif

Highly Credible People Question 9/11

The following people question the government's version of 9/11, or the government's openness in providing information about the September 11 attacks.

9/11 COMMISSIONERS

The co-chairs of the 9/11 Commission (Thomas Keane and Lee Hamilton) said that the CIA (and likely the White House) "obstructed our investigation".
The co-chairs of the 9/11 Commission also said that the 9/11 Commissioners knew that military officials misrepresented the facts to the Commission, and the Commission considered recommending criminal charges for such false statements, yet didn't bother to tell the American people.
Indeed, the co-chairs of the Commission now admit that the Commission largely operated based upon political considerations.

9/11 Commission co-chair Lee Hamilton says "I don't believe for a minute we got everything right", that the Commission was set up to fail, that people should keep asking questions about 9/11, that the 9/11 debate should continue, and that the 9/11 Commission report was only "the first draft" of history.
9/11 Commissioner Bob Kerrey said that "There are ample reasons to suspect that there may be some alternative to what we outlined in our version . . . We didn't have access . . . ."
9/11 Commissioner Timothy Roemer said "We were extremely frustrated with the false statements we were getting"

Former 9/11 Commissioner Max Cleland resigned from the Commission, stating: "It is a national scandal"; "This investigation is now compromised"; and "One of these days we will have to get the full story because the 9-11 issue is so important to America. But this White House wants to cover it up".
9/11 Commissioner John Lehman said that "We purposely put together a staff that had - in a way - conflicts of interest".

The Senior Counsel to the 9/11 Commission (John Farmer) who led the 9/11 staff's inquiry, said "I was shocked at how different the truth was from the way it was described &#8230;. The tapes told a radically different story from what had been told to us and the public for two years&#8230;. This is not spin. This is not true."

CONGRESS

According to the Co-Chair of the Congressional Inquiry into 9/11 and former Head of the Senate Intelligence Committee, Bob Graham, a U.S. government informant was the landlord to two of the hijackers for over a year (but the White House refused to let the 9/11 inquiry interview him).
Current U.S. Senator (Patrick Leahy) states "The two questions that the congress will not ask . . . is why did 9/11 happen on George Bush's watch when he had clear warnings that it was going to happen? Why did they allow it to happen?" On August 8, 2001, National Security Advisor Condoleeza Rice received a memo warning that terrorists were plotting to hijack airliners and ram them into skyscrapers. She testified that this information was too "ambiguous" to warrant any action on the part of our intelligence services! Too "ambiguous"? This was televised.....I saw it myself!

Current Republican Congressman (Ron Paul) calls for a new 9/11 investigation and states that "we see the [9/11] investigations that have been done so far as more or less cover-up and no real explanation of what went on"
Current Democratic Congressman (Dennis Kucinich) hints that we aren't being told the truth about 9/11
Former Democratic Senator (Mike Gravel) states that he supports a new 9/11 investigation and that we don't know the truth about 9/11
Former Republican Senator (Lincoln Chaffee) endorses a new 9/11 investigation
Former U.S. Democratic Congressman (Dan Hamburg) says that the U.S. government "assisted" in the 9/11 attacks, stating that "I think there was a lot of help from the inside" Maybe, that's why he's a "former" Congressman.

Former U.S. Republican Congressman and senior member of the House Armed Services Committee, and who served six years as the Chairman of the Military Research and Development Subcommittee (Curt Weldon) has shown that the U.S. tracked hijackers before 9/11, is open to hearing information about explosives in the Twin Towers, and is open to the possibility that 9/11 was an inside job

MILITARY LEADERS

Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense under President Ronald Reagan (Col. Ronald D. Ray) said that the official story of 9/11 is "the dog that doesn't hunt" (bio)
Director of the U.S. "Star Wars" space defense program in both Republican and Democratic administrations, who was a senior air force colonel who flew 101 combat missions (Col. Robert Bowman) stated that 9/11 was an inside job. He also said:

"If our government had merely [done] nothing, and I say that as an old interceptor pilot-I know the drill, I know what it takes, I know how long it takes, I know what the procedures are, I know what they were, and I know what they've changed them to-if our government had merely done nothing, and allowed normal procedures to happen on that morning of 9/11, the Twin Towers would still be standing and thousands of dead Americans would still be alive. [T]hat is treason!"

U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director, decorated with the Purple Heart, the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal (Capt. Daniel Davis) stated:

"there is no way that an aircraft . . . would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control &#8230; Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a 'conspiracy Theory' does not change the truth. It seems, 'Something is rotten in the State.' "

President of the U.S. Air Force Accident Investigation Board, who also served as Pentagon Weapons Requirement Officer and as a member of the Pentagon's Quadrennial Defense Review, and who was awarded Distinguished Flying Crosses for Heroism, four Air Medals, four Meritorious Service Medals, and nine Aerial Achievement Medals (Lt. Col. Jeff Latas) is a member of a group which doubts the government's version of 9/11

U.S. General, Commanding General of U.S. European Command and Supreme Allied Commander Europe, decorated with the Bronze Star, Silver Star, and Purple Heart (General Wesley Clark) said "We've never finished the investigation of 9/11 and whether the administration actually misused the intelligence information it had. The evidence seems pretty clear to me. I've seen that for a long time."
Air Force Colonel and key Pentagon official (Lt. Colonel Karen Kwiatkowski) finds various aspects of 9/11 suspicious

Lieutenant colonel, 24-year Air Force career, Vice Chancellor for Student Affairs at the Defense Language Institute (Lt. Colonel Steve Butler) said "Of course Bush knew about the impending attacks on America. He did nothing to warn the American people because he needed this war on terrorism." Again, this is where "fear" comes in handy when curbing our liberties. Very useful when "modifying" the behavior and thoughts of the population.

Two-Star general (Major General Albert Stubbelbine) questions the attack on the Pentagon
U.S. Air Force fighter pilot, former instructor at the USAF Fighter Weapons School and NATO's Tactical Leadership Program, with a 20-year Air Force career (Lt. Colonel Guy S. Razer) said the following:

"I am 100% convinced that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were planned, organized, and committed by treasonous perpetrators that have infiltrated the highest levels of our government &#8230;.
Those of us in the military took an oath to "support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic". Just because we have retired does not make that oath invalid, so it is not just our responsibility, it is our duty to expose the real perpetrators of 9/11 and bring them to justice, no matter how hard it is, how long it takes, or how much we have to suffer to do it.

We owe it to those who have gone before us who executed that same oath, and who are doing the same thing in Iraq and Afghanistan right now. Those of us who joined the military and faithfully executed orders that were given us had to trust our leaders. The violation and abuse of that trust is not only heinous, but ultimately the most accurate definition of treason!"

U.S. Marine Corps lieutenant colonel, a fighter pilot with over 300 combat missions flown and a 21-year Marine Corps career (Lt. Colonel Shelton F. Lankford) believes that 9/11 was an inside job, and said:

"This isn't about party, it isn't about Bush Bashing. It's about our country, our constitution, and our future. &#8230;
Your countrymen have been murdered and the more you delve into it the more it looks as though they were murdered by our government, who used it as an excuse to murder other people thousands of miles away.

If you ridicule others who have sincere doubts and who know factual information that directly contradicts the official report and who want explanations from those who hold the keys to our government, and have motive, means, and opportunity to pull off a 9/11, but you are too lazy or fearful, or &#8230; to check into the facts yourself, what does that make you? &#8230;.
Are you afraid that you will learn the truth and you can't handle it? &#8230;" Who dares to say this? (Remember, "Support the Troops", now!) A Marine Corps lieutenant colonel with 300 combat missions flown over a 21 year career! Is he a "kook"? A "conspiracy theorist"? "Anti-American"?

U.S. Navy 'Top Gun' pilot (Commander Ralph Kolstad) who questions the official account of 9/11 and is calling for a new investigation, says "When one starts using his own mind, and not what one was told, there is very little to believe in the official story".
The Group Director on matters of national security in the U.S. Government Accountability Office said that President Bush did not respond to unprecedented warnings of the 9/11 disaster and conducted a massive cover-up instead of accepting responsibility.

Additionally, numerous military leaders from allied governments have questioned 9/11, such as:
Canadian Minister of Defense, the top military leader of Canada (Paul Hellyer)
Assistant German Defense Minister (Andreas Von Bulow)
Commander-in-chief of the Russian Navy (Anatoli Kornukov)
Chief of staff of the Russian armed forces (General Leonid Ivashov)

INTELLIGENCE PROFESSIONALS

Former military analyst and famed whistleblower Daniel Ellsberg recently said that the case of a certain 9/11 whistleblower is "far more explosive than the Pentagon Papers". He also said that the government is ordering the media to cover up her allegations about 9/11. And he said that some of the claims concerning government involvement in 9/11 are credible, that "very serious questions have been raised about what they [U.S. government officials] knew beforehand and how much involvement there might have been", that engineering 9/11 would not be humanly or psychologically beyond the scope of the current administration, and that there's enough evidence to justify a new, "hard-hitting" investigation into 9/11 with subpoenas and testimony taken under oath.

A 27-year CIA veteran, who chaired National Intelligence Estimates and personally delivered intelligence briefings to Presidents Ronald Reagan and George H.W. Bush, their Vice Presidents, Secretaries of State, the Joint Chiefs of Staff, and many other senior government officials (Raymond McGovern) said "I think at simplest terms, there's a cover-up. The 9/11 Report is a joke", and is open to the possibility that 9/11 was an inside job.

A 29-year CIA veteran, former National Intelligence Officer (NIO) and former Director of the CIA's Office of Regional and Political Analysis (William Bill Christison) said "I now think there is persuasive evidence that the events of September did not unfold as the Bush administration and the 9/11 Commission would have us believe. &#8230; All three [buildings that were destroyed in the World Trade Center] were most probably destroyed by controlled demolition charges placed in the buildings before 9/11." (and see this).
20-year Marine Corps infantry and intelligence officer, the second-ranking civilian in U.S. Marine Corps Intelligence, and former CIA clandestine services case officer (David Steele) stated that "9/11 was at a minimum allowed to happen as a pretext for war", and it was probably an inside job (see Customer Review dated October 7, 2006).

A decorated 20-year CIA veteran, who Pulitzer-Prize winning investigative reporter Seymour Hersh called "perhaps the best on-the-ground field officer in the Middle East", and whose astounding career formed the script for the Academy Award winning motion picture Syriana (Robert Baer) said that"the evidence points at" 9/11 having had aspects of being an inside job .
The Division Chief of the CIA's Office of Soviet Affairs, who served as Senior Analyst from 1966 - 1990. He also served as Professor of International Security at the National War College from 1986 - 2004 (Melvin Goodman) said "The final [9/11 Commission] report is ultimately a coverup."

Professor of History and International Relations, University of Maryland. Former Executive Assistant to the Director of the National Security Agency, former military attaché in China, with a 21-year career in U.S. Army Intelligence (Major John M. Newman, PhD, U.S. Army) questions the government's version of the events of 9/11.

The head of all U.S. intelligence, the Director of National Intelligence (Mike McConnel) said "9/11 should have and could have been prevented"
A number of intelligence officials, including a CIA Operations Officer who co-chaired a CIA multi-agency task force coordinating intelligence efforts among many intelligence and law enforcement agencies (Lynne Larkin) sent a joint letter to Congress expressing their concerns about "serious shortcomings," "omissions," and "major flaws" in the 9/11 Commission Report and offering their services for a new investigation (they were ignored).

SCIENTISTS

A prominent physicist with 33 years of service for the Naval Research Laboratory in Washington, DC (Dr. David L. Griscom) said that the official theory for why the Twin Towers and world trade center building 7 collapsed "does not match the available facts" and supports the theory that the buildings were brought down by controlled demolition
A world-renowned scientist, recipient of the National Medal of Science, America's highest honor for scientific achievement (Dr. Lynn Margulis) said:

"I suggest that those of us aware and concerned demand that the glaringly erroneous official account of 9/11 be dismissed as a fraud and a new, thorough, and impartial investigation be undertaken."

The former head of the Fire Science Division of the government agency which claims that the World Trade Centers collapsed due to fire (the National Institute of Standards and Technology), who is one of the world's leading fire science researchers and safety engineers, a Ph.D. in mechanical engineering (Dr. James Quintiere), called for an independent review of the World Trade Center Twin Tower collapse investigation. "I wish that there would be a peer review of this," he said, referring to the NIST investigation. "I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they've done; both structurally and from a fire point of view. &#8230; I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable."

The principal electrical engineer for the entire World Trade Center complex, who was "very familiar with the structures and [the Twin Towers'] conceptual design parameters" (Richard F. Humenn), stated that "the mass and strength of the structure should have survived the localized damage caused by the planes and burning jet fuel . . . . the fuel and planes alone did not bring the Towers down."
Former Director for Research, Director for Aeronautical Projects, and Flight Research Program Manager for NASA's Dryden Flight Research Center, who holds masters degrees in both physics and engineering (Dwain A. Deets) says:

"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Centers on 9/11]."

A prominent physicist, former U.S. professor of physics from a top university, and a former principal investigator for the U.S. Department of Energy, Division of Advanced Energy Projects (Dr. Steven E. Jones) stated that the world trade centers were brought down by controlled demolition
A U.S. physics professor who teaches at several universities (Dr. Crockett Grabbe) believes that the World Trade Centers were brought down by controlled demolition
An expert on demolition (Bent Lund) said that the trade centers were brought down with explosives (in Danish)

A Dutch demolition expert (Danny Jowenko) stated that WTC 7 was imploded
A safety engineer and accident analyst for the Finnish National Safety Technology Authority (Dr. Heikki Kurttila) stated regarding WTC 7 that "The great speed of the collapse and the low value of the resistance factor strongly suggest controlled demolition."

A 13-year professor of metallurgical engineering at a U.S. university, with a PhD in materials engineering, a former Congressional Office of Technology Assessment Senior Staff Member (Dr. Joel S. Hirschhorn), is calling for a new investigation of 9/11

A Danish professor of chemistry (Dr. Niels Harrit) said, in a mainstream Danish newspaper, "WTC7 collapsed exactly like a house of cards. If the fires or damage in one corner had played a decisive role, the building would have fallen in that direction. You don't have to be a woodcutter to grasp this" (translated)

A former guidance systems engineer for Polaris and Trident missiles and professor emeritus, mathematics and computer science at a university concluded (Dr. Bruce R. Henry) that the Twin Towers "were brought down by planted explosives."

A mechanical engineer with 20 years experience as a Fire Protection Engineer for the U.S. Departments of Energy, Defense, and Veterans Affairs, who is a contributing Subject Matter Expert to the U.S. Department of Energy Fire Protection Engineering Functional Area Qualification Standard for Nuclear Facilities, a board member of the Northern California - Nevada Chapter of the Society of Fire Protection Engineers, currently serving as Fire Protection Engineer for the city of San Jose, California, the 10th largest city in the United States (Edward S. Munyak) believes that the World Trade Center was destroyed by controlled demolition.

The former Chief of the Strategic and Emergency Planning Branch, U.S. Department of Energy, and former Director of the Office of Engineering at the Public Service Commission in Washington, D.C., who is a mechanical engineer (Enver Masud) , does not believe the official story, and believes that there is a prima facie case for controlled demolition of the World Trade Center.

A professor of mathematics (Gary Welz) said "The official explanation that I've heard doesn't make sense because it doesn't explain why I heard and felt an explosion before the South Tower fell and why the concrete was pulverized"

STRUCTURAL ENGINEERS AND ARCHITECTS

A prominent engineer with 55 years experience, in charge of the design of hundreds of major building projects including high rise offices, former member of the California Seismic Safety Commission and former member of the National Institute of Sciences Building Safety Council (Marx Ayres) believes that the World Trade Centers were brought down by controlled demolition (see also this)

Two professors of structural engineering at a prestigious Swiss university (Dr. Joerg Schneider and Dr. Hugo Bachmann) said that, on 9/11, World Trade Center 7 was brought down by controlled demolition (translation here)

An architect, member of the American Institute of Architects, who has been a practicing architect for 20 years and has been responsible for the production of construction documents for numerous steel-framed and fire-protected buildings for uses in many different areas, including education, civic, rapid transit and industrial use (Richard Gage) disputes the claim that fire and airplane damage brought down the World Trade Centers and believes there is strong evidence of controlled demolition (many other architects who question 9/11 are listed here)

LEGAL SCHOLARS

Former Federal Prosecutor, Office of Special Investigations, U.S. Department of Justice under Presidents Jimmy Carter and Ronald Reagan; former U.S. Army Intelligence officer, and currently a widely-sought media commentator on terrorism and intelligence services (John Loftus) questions the government's version of 9/11.

Former Inspector General, U.S. Department of Transportation; former Professor of Aviation, Dept. of Aerospace Engineering and Aviation and Professor of Public Policy, Ohio State University (Mary Schiavo) questions the government's version of 9/11.

Professor of International Law at the University of Illinois, Champaign; a leading practitioner and advocate of international law; responsible for drafting the Biological Weapons Anti-Terrorism Act of 1989, the American implementing legislation for the 1972 Biological Weapons Convention; served on the Board of Directors of Amnesty International (1988-1992), and represented Bosnia- Herzegovina at the World Court, with a Doctor of Law Magna Cum Laude as well as a Ph.D. in Political Science, both from Harvard University (Dr. Francis Boyle) questions the government's version of 9/11.

Former prosecutor in the Organized Crime and Racketeering Section of the U.S. Justice Department and a key member of Attorney General Bobby Kennedy's anti-corruption task force; former assistant U.S. Attorney for the Northern District of Illinois (J. Terrence "Terry" Brunner) questions the government's version of 9/11.

Professor Emeritus, International Law, Professor of Politics and International Affairs, Princeton University; in 2001 served on the three-person UN Commission on Human Rights for the Palestine Territories, and previously, on the Independent International Commission on Kosovo (Richard Falk) questions the government's version of 9/11., and asks whether the Neocons were behind 9/11.

Bessie Dutton Murray Distinguished Professor of Law Emeritus and Director, Center for Human Rights, University of Iowa; Fellow, World Academy of Art and Science. Honorary Editor, Board of Editors, American Journal of International Law (Burns H. Weston) questions the government's version of 9/11.

Former president of the National Lawyers Guild (C. Peter Erlinder), who signed a petition calling for a real investigation into 9/11. Assistant Professor of Criminal Justice at Troy University; associate General Counsel, National Association of Federal Agents; Retired Agent in Charge, Internal Affairs, U.S. Customs, responsible for the internal integrity and security for areas encompassing nine states and two foreign locations; former Federal Sky Marshall; 27-year U.S. Customs career (Mark Conrad) questions the government's version of 9/11.

Professor of Law, University of Freiburg; former Minister of Justice of West Germany (Horst Ehmke) questions the government's version of 9/11.
Director of Academic Programs, Institute for Policy and Economic Development, University of Texas, El Paso, specializing in executive branch secrecy policy, governmental abuse, and law and bureaucracy; former U.S. Army Signals Intelligence officer; author of several books on law and political theory (Dr. William G. Weaver) questions the government's version of 9/11.
Famed trial attorney (Gerry Spence) questions the government's version of 9/11.

Former Instructor of Criminal Trial Practice, Boalt Hall School of Law, University of California at Berkeley 11-year teaching career. Retired Chief Assistant Public Defender, Contra Costa County, California 31-year career (William Veale) said:

"When you grow up in the United States, there are some bedrock principles that require concerted effort to discard. One is the simplest: that our leaders are good and decent people whose efforts may occasionally warrant criticism but never because of malice or venality&#8230; But one grows up. &#8230; And with the lawyer's training comes the reliance on evidence and the facts that persuade&#8230; After a lot of reading, thought, study, and commiseration, I have come to the conclusion that the attacks of 9/11 were, in their essence, an inside job perpetrated at the highest levels of the U S government."

FAMILY MEMBERS AND HEROIC FIRST RESPONDERS

A common criticism of those who question 9/11 is that they are being "disrespectful to the victims and their families". Ha! Ha! So funny!

However, half of the victim's families believe that 9/11 was an inside job (according to the head of the largest 9/11 family group, Bill Doyle) (and listen to this interview). Many family and friends of victims not only support the search for 9/11 truth, but they demand it (please ignore the partisan tone). See also this interview.

Indeed, it has now become so clear that the 9/11 Commission was a whitewash that the same 9/11 widows who called for the creation of the 9/11 Commission are now demanding a NEW investigation (see also this video).

And dying heroes, soon-to-be victims themselves, the first responders who worked tirelessly to save lives on and after 9/11, say that controlled demolition brought down the Twin Towers and that a real investigation is necessary.

PSYCHIATRISTS AND PSYCHOLOGISTS

Finally, those who attack people who question the government's version of 9/11 as "crazy" may wish to review the list of mental health professionals who have concluded that the official version of 9/11 is false:
Psychiatrist Carol S. Wolman, MD
Psychiatrist E. Martin Schotz

Associate Clinical Professor of Psychiatry and Behavioral Sciences, Duke University Medical Center, as well as Radiology, at Duke University Medical Center D. Lawrence Burk, Jr., MD
Board of Governors Distinguished Service Professor of Psychology and Associate Dean of the Graduate School at Ruters University Barry R. Komisaruk
Professor of Psychology at University of New Hampshire William Woodward
Professor of Psychology at University of Essex Philip Cozzolino

Professor of Psychology at Goddard College Catherine Lowther
Professor Emeritus of Psychology at California Institute of Integral Studies Ralph Metzner
Professor of Psychology at Rhodes University Mike Earl-Taylor
Retired Professor of Psychology at Oxford University Graham Harris
Ph.D. in Clinical Psychology from the University of Nebraska and licensed Psychologist Ronald Feintech
Ph.D. Clinical Neuropsychologist Richard Welser

THOUSANDS OF OTHERS

The roster above is only a sample. There are too many Ph.D. scientists and engineers, architects, military and intelligence officials, politicians, legal scholars and other highly-credible people who question 9/11 - literally thousands - to list in one place. Here are a few additional people to consider:

The former director of the FBI (Louis Freeh) says there was a cover up by the 9/11 Commission
Former air traffic controller, who knows the flight corridor which the two planes which hit the Twin Towers flew "like the back of my hand" and who handled two actual hijackings (Robin Hordon) says that 9/11 could not have occurred as the government says, and that planes can be tracked on radar even when their transponders are turned off (also, listen to this interview)

Perhaps "the premiere collapse expert in the country", who 9/11 Commissioner Timothy Roemer referred to as a "very, very respected expert on building collapse", the head of the New York Fire Department's Special Operations Command and the most highly decorated firefighter in its NYFD history, who had previously "commanded rescue operations at many difficult and complex disasters, including the Oklahoma City Bombing, the 1993 World Trade Center Bombing, and many natural disasters worldwide" thought that the collapse of the South Tower was caused by bombs, because the collapse of the building was too even to have been caused by anything else (pages 5-6).

Former Deputy Secretary for Intelligence and Warning under Nixon, Ford, and Carter (Morton Goulder), former former Deputy Director to the White House Task Force on Terrorism (Edward L. Peck), and former US Department of State Foreign Service Officer (J. Michael Springmann), as well as a who's who of liberals and independents) jointly call for a new investigation into 9/11

Former FBI agent (Robert Wright) says "The FBI, rather than trying to prevent a terrorist attack, was merely gathering intelligence so they would know who to arrest when a terrorist attack occurred."
Former Minnesota Governor (Jesse Ventura) questions the government's account of 9/11 and asks whether the World Trade Center was demolished

Former FBI translator, who the Department of Justice's Inspector General and several senators have called extremely credible (Sibel Edmonds), said "If they were to do real investigations we would see several significant high level criminal prosecutions in this country. And that is something that they are not going to let out. And, believe me, they will do everything to cover this up".


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Being that most of the poeplen Piranha fury are sick. I don't see how this topic can even occure. You'renver going to stop people from making fun of things like 9/11 even if its not funny. The fact is that some people find a range of things funny. Not being said for the extra post.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I dont see myself reading all that baddfish....gimmie a break down on what its sayin if u read it all.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I probably shouldn't even be responding to this post; not like anyone cares for what I say in the first place but it bugs me a little. Guys, come on. Cracking jokes about people dying is just wrong. No ifs, ands, buts about it. Many, many, many people lost their loved ones in the 9/11 attacks. Innocent people none the less. As lifelong New Yorker, it's a sore spot with many people, and to be honest, aside from the initial giggle about it, there really is nothing funny about catastrophe. For example, it's one thing to rag on the pope, or post pictures of him doing something stupid, I find it funny and I'm Catholic. But to poke fun at any tragedy where innocent lives are lost, regardless of the reasoning behind it, is just childish. It goes for any race, religion, location, etc.. There should be morals and ethics that you have learned which refrain you from those tendencies. If not, then my advice is to start reading the Bible, Quran, etc....

If someone posted a pic of random innocent Muslims dying, I would not find it funny equally...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Doesn't baddfish have a thread for that stuff?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

now look...you goddamn people got baddfish to post a f*cking encyclopedia here...what a sh*t thread. some of you people take the internet too serious...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont see how this thread is still going. we pretty much exhausted the argument untill baddfish came along with his 5 page essay


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I give speakyourmind credit. I am born a born and raised american, but I give him props. He found something we americans posted and he responded in kind. I felt the stings of 911 just as much as anyone, but take it for what it's worth, a f*ckin joke. Quit cryin already. My father is a war veteran, my granfather is a war veteran, as well as most of my friends, and even they can take a joke better than most of you can. speakyourmind is completely right when he says most people pn this forum are intolerant to muslims, but don't forget, Hitler was intolerant to jews as well. My bottom line is, If you can dish it, you better be able to take it. Since when the hell is everyone so Goddamn sensitive.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nvm sry


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

someone put baddfish back in his box


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Nerd said:


> Being that most of the poeplen Piranha fury are sick. I don't see how this topic can even occure. You'renver going to stop people from making fun of things like 9/11 even if its not funny. The fact is that some people find a range of things funny. Not being said for the extra post.


Why does it say I posted this today?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^says sept 18th on my computer


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Plowboy said:


> ^^says sept 18th on my computer


 same here


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Demon Darko said:


> I give speakyourmind credit. I am born a born and raised american, but I give him props. He found something we americans posted and he responded in kind. I felt the stings of 911 just as much as anyone, but take it for what it's worth, a f*ckin joke. Quit cryin already. My father is a war veteran, my granfather is a war veteran, as well as most of my friends, and even they can take a joke better than most of you can. speakyourmind is completely right when he says most people pn this forum are intolerant to muslims, but don't forget, Hitler was intolerant to jews as well. My bottom line is, If you can dish it, you better be able to take it. Since when the hell is everyone so Goddamn sensitive.


I think you missed the post where he said he wanted to be an insurgent and plant IED.

We dont take kindly to that.

And if he's trying to poke at the fact that muslim's are not tolerated well here...he's definitly not helping the situation because some people on here just got a saltier opinion because of his actions.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I think you missed the point that it was a joke. Nice bump though ***.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> I think you missed the point that it was a joke. Nice bump though ***.


There are a few things that should never be considered as a joke.

and "***" ? really? ur that mad? hahhahahahaaa

hallaa halllaaa halllaaa habbibi *Boom*


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

LMAO halla halla habbi boom !

That was great man


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

lolol dawgs ftw!

but seriously though It wasnt a bump.

Sharmuta!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

if ur planning to do that, make sure its an empty parking lot, scum bag.

I swear, the admins of this site, should take ur IP and report you to the feds. You are definitly a threat, no if and or but about it.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Canadian terrorist FTW


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah man report me. ALL HAIL MULLAH MOHAMED OMAR! TALIBAN FTW!!!!!!!!!

I stand up for muslims and now I'm a terrorist, love the way you think dawgz.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh man, i hope they do, and when ur in one of our prisons....tell Big Bubba about ur "views"....im sure u'll make a nice bitch for the rest of ur life in there.

Dont worry, we wont make u wear a burka.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

in before teh lock


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> Yeah man report me. ALL HAIL MULLAH MOHAMED OMAR! TALIBAN FTW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I stand up for muslims and now I'm a terrorist, love the way you think dawgz.


Standing up for muslims about terrorism = your a terrorist.

Due to the patriot acts, anyone can be a terrorist, and can be held for an undefined length of time, with no trial, without any consideration to the Geneva Convention, or the Constitution.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

now everyone knows why there can NEVER be peace in the middle east.

Cause of barbaric people like you, who can think of no constructive way to resolve their issues.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I would rather die before I let any of your American Officials remove me from my home, and I don't think Canadians will care about what goes on on an internet fish forum so I think I'll be A-Okay.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Oh man, i hope they do, and when ur in one of our prisons....tell Big Bubba about ur "views"....im sure u'll make a nice bitch for the rest of ur life in there.
> 
> Dont worry, we wont make u wear a burka.


lolol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Nerd said:


> Yeah man report me. ALL HAIL MULLAH MOHAMED OMAR! TALIBAN FTW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I stand up for muslims and now I'm a terrorist, love the way you think dawgz.


Standing up for muslims about terrorism = your a terrorist.

Due to the patriot acts, anyone can be a terrorist, and can be held for an undefined length of time, with no trial, without any consideration to the Geneva Convention, or the Constitution.
[/quote]

the single most idiotic thing ever done by any president in the history of the USA.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> Yeah man report me. ALL HAIL MULLAH MOHAMED OMAR! TALIBAN FTW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I stand up for muslims and now I'm a terrorist, love the way you think dawgz.


Standing up for muslims about terrorism = your a terrorist.

Due to the patriot acts, anyone can be a terrorist, and can be held for an undefined length of time, with no trial, without any consideration to the Geneva Convention, or the Constitution.
[/quote]

the single most idiotic thing ever done by any president in the history of the USA.
[/quote]

Might be idiotic in your opinion, but as a current argument for it, 2 suspects were just arrested in Denver and admitted Al Qaida ties and plotting to blow up public transportation areas. Thanks to the Patriot Act.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that's not true at all...they were being followed IN afghanistan by the CIA...


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ban? Your just baptized by America covered in leeches.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

WTF does that mean sweetheart. I'm not followin.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

nm


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

As is our way. The rest of the world should just get used to it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your country funded al-qaida now all of you blame the muslim religion.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

woops wrong spot


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

SYM PLEASE STFU!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bin Laden was a CIA tactician.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

do you know him personally


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

u been listenin to too much IT man


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

BUMP!

lolol

<3


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bin Laden is actually a really soft spoken and personable man.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

So was Hitler


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

But hitler was a bad guy.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

To most, not all.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

American companies did business with hitler.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

America has done business with everybody at one point or another, good and bad. No surprise.


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

Dawgz said:


> I give speakyourmind credit. I am born a born and raised american, but I give him props. He found something we americans posted and he responded in kind. I felt the stings of 911 just as much as anyone, but take it for what it's worth, a f*ckin joke. Quit cryin already. My father is a war veteran, my granfather is a war veteran, as well as most of my friends, and even they can take a joke better than most of you can. speakyourmind is completely right when he says most people pn this forum are intolerant to muslims, but don't forget, Hitler was intolerant to jews as well. My bottom line is, If you can dish it, you better be able to take it. Since when the hell is everyone so Goddamn sensitive.


*
I think you missed the post where he said he wanted to be an insurgent and plant IED.*

We dont take kindly to that.

And if he's trying to poke at the fact that muslim's are not tolerated well here...he's definitly not helping the situation because some people on here just got a saltier opinion because of his actions.
[/quote]wow. just wow.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

iceh said:


> I give speakyourmind credit. I am born a born and raised american, but I give him props. He found something we americans posted and he responded in kind. I felt the stings of 911 just as much as anyone, but take it for what it's worth, a f*ckin joke. Quit cryin already. My father is a war veteran, my granfather is a war veteran, as well as most of my friends, and even they can take a joke better than most of you can. speakyourmind is completely right when he says most people pn this forum are intolerant to muslims, but don't forget, Hitler was intolerant to jews as well. My bottom line is, If you can dish it, you better be able to take it. Since when the hell is everyone so Goddamn sensitive.


*
I think you missed the post where he said he wanted to be an insurgent and plant IED.*

We dont take kindly to that.

And if he's trying to poke at the fact that muslim's are not tolerated well here...he's definitly not helping the situation because some people on here just got a saltier opinion because of his actions.
[/quote]wow. just wow.
[/quote]



> /plants IED
> /Fires rocket at profile.
> /leaves


Thats a comment he left on my profile.

He's just an ignorant young kid with nothing to do.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What about you?

"I'm going to send you to all of the dead relatives I took out in Afghanistan"










That's what you wrote first on my profile then I responded.

:laugh:


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Your quote was far off. I can word sentences better than that. Good try though!

Go post on al jazeera.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I deleted it, but the basic thing you said to me was Your going to send me back to all of my relatives that you took out. It didn't bother me though I thought it was pretty funny.

Im a Moderator on al-jazeera btw.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> I deleted it, but the basic thing you said to me was Your going to send me back to all of my relatives that you took out. It didn't bother me though I thought it was pretty funny.
> 
> Im a Moderator on al-jazeera btw.


Ur so lucky ur SO far away somewhere in Canada.

Id love for you to say this to TheWayThingsR or myself in person.

You'd get a beating so bad, ur uncle/S&M fantasy 'Bin Bin (Bin Laden)' would feel it all the way in his cave.

I really dont like to talk in an "internet thug" fashion....but damn, ur REALLY lucky being behind that computer screen of yours because id beat u till my knuckles grinded off on ur skull.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Dawgz, what I really dont understand is why the MODs arent laying warnings on this kid or even a ban? I'm being honest. When I'm not on here, the guy doesnt even exist in my world, but I shouldnt have to come on here and see some idiot saying he's going to plant IEDs, blow up buildings, kill Americans, etc.

Look at baddfish for example. I dont necessarily agree with his views, but he doesnt cross the line or say the same meaningless crap in every thread he posts in. (Sorry to bring you in baddfish, but you are a good example of somebody trying to make a point without going overboard)

It is one thing to defend religion, race, ethnicity, etc and another to *threaten to kill people*, specifically Americans. I'm sure thats against the forum rules, MODS.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^ i know...

maybe ill contact GG and figure something out.

I have a way to report Speakyourmind to the feds, i have people i can call and get things done.

I just need cooperation from the mods, like i said, ill PM GG.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't always see everything around here, and neither do the other mods...if there's something genuinely disturbing or offensive, please use the report button (and make sure to quote the post in your report).


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> ^ i know...
> 
> maybe ill contact GG and figure something out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ThewaythingR I have no clue whats the deal with you. The other day me and you are just kidding around throwing around jokes for example you told me first on my profile that I'm an insurgent and your going to shove the Quran up my ass. I took that for what it was a joke and joked back at you on your profile. You know perfectly well that there are just jokes but when Dawgz signs on, you go back and make it seem like I am serious.

I cant help but laugh at how pissed some of you get. Its okay to be completely brutal when it comes to jokes about another culture yep that is totally fine, but jokes about the American culture No no get that stuff away from me, your a terrorist, im going to beat you up, f*ck you!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dawgz-"Hi is this the FBI?"

FBI- "Yes it is, how can we help you?"

Dawgz" I want to report a suspected terrorist I came across"

FBI "Oh wow, The first thing I need to know is where did you come across this suspected terrorist?"

Dawgz "On a fish forum"

FBI "Im sorry what?"

Dawgz "A fish forum!!"

FBI "Ummmm okay, is this a joke?"

Dawgz "No he was talking about bin laden, and and bombs and stuff"

FBI "Okay....do you have any more info"

Dawgz "Yeah yeah hes 18 years old, and lives in Canada!"

FBI "So we have an 18 year old Canadian terrorist on a fish forum?"

Dawgz "Yes sir!!! God bless the USA!!

/FBI agent hangs up

Dawgz "Hello?..........hello?"


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

apparently you have no idea what information an IP address brings.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dawgz, I am kind of honored. Im one of the few self proclaimed e-thugs to have the police called on them!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Dawgz said:


> apparently you have no idea what information an IP address brings.


enlighten us?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Dawgz, what I really dont understand is why the MODs arent laying warnings on this kid or even a ban? I'm being honest. When I'm not on here, the guy doesnt even exist in my world, but I shouldnt have to come on here and see some idiot saying he's going to plant IEDs, blow up buildings, kill Americans, etc.
> 
> Look at baddfish for example. I dont necessarily agree with his views, but he doesnt cross the line or say the same meaningless crap in every thread he posts in. (Sorry to bring you in baddfish, but you are a good example of somebody trying to make a point without going overboard)
> 
> It is one thing to defend religion, race, ethnicity, etc and another to *threaten to kill people*,* specifically Americans*. I'm sure thats against the forum rules, MODS.


oh so its only bad when someone threatens to kill americans.

nice. and this is why everyone hates america


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> Dawgz, what I really dont understand is why the MODs arent laying warnings on this kid or even a ban? I'm being honest. When I'm not on here, the guy doesnt even exist in my world, but I shouldnt have to come on here and see some idiot saying he's going to plant IEDs, blow up buildings, kill Americans, etc.
> 
> Look at baddfish for example. I dont necessarily agree with his views, but he doesnt cross the line or say the same meaningless crap in every thread he posts in. (Sorry to bring you in baddfish, but you are a good example of somebody trying to make a point without going overboard)
> 
> It is one thing to defend religion, race, ethnicity, etc and another to *threaten to kill people*,* specifically Americans*. I'm sure thats against the forum rules, MODS.


oh so its only bad when someone threatens to kill americans.

nice. and this is why everyone hates america








[/quote]
You know what I was saying. He specifically mentioned Americans. Turd.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> ThewaythingR I have no clue whats the deal with you. The other day me and you are just kidding around throwing around jokes for example you told me first on my profile that I'm an insurgent and your going to shove the Quran up my ass. I took that for what it was a joke and joked back at you on your profile. You know perfectly well that there are just jokes but when Dawgz signs on, you go back and make it seem like I am serious.
> 
> I cant help but laugh at how pissed some of you get. Its okay to be completely brutal when it comes to jokes about another culture yep that is totally fine, but jokes about the American culture No no get that stuff away from me, your a terrorist, im going to beat you up, f*ck you!


Because its in EVERY THREAD! People make threads about a topic that has absolutely no relation to any of your views and you'll spam it with bullshit. It went from you defending Muslim people last week to you saying you want to kill Americans this week. Good for you! Way to make the Muslims looks better. And no I dont know they are just jokes. I bet they thought Timothy McVey was joking, I bet they thought Ted Kazinski was joking, Richard Reid, John Walker Lindh, the list goes on. Who the hell knows? You've gotten pretty hard up about this over the past couple weeks, a bit concerning. Even your fellow Canadians on here have shown disapproval. Hate America and everything we have or stand for, but joking around about killing us in ACTUAL ways that we're currently being killed on a daily basis (IEDs) or in ways we have been in the past (Buildings getting blown up), then its going to far. Speak your mind, but keep some common sense you moron.

Edit: Oh and I grabbed this out of my PM box


> since I have respect for you and I agree that what im doing is also no better and equally as fucked up I will stop and i apogize.


What happened to that?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

speakyourmind said:


> Dawgz, I am kind of honored. Im one of the few self proclaimed e-thugs to have the police called on them!


So, other than that, how's it goin?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

did i really miss the post where he said, "hey i want to kill americans"? or am i correct in my first assumption?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Edit: Oh and I grabbed this out of my PM box
> 
> 
> > since I have respect for you and I agree that what im doing is also no better and equally as fucked up I will stop and i apogize.
> ...


Nothing I stopped posting the 9/11 stuff and edited out all of the other 9/11 stuff I posted that I could find because you sent me a PM about it. I have also not posted anything relating to 9/11 since.

Then after the PM, you come on my profile telling me I'm an insurgent, your going to shove the Quran up my ass, send me with all my relatives that you killed why you were in iraq/afghanistan whatever. Im not a baby so I took that as a joke, and joked back at your profile with the IED-Firing rocket thing because after all according to you Im an Insurgent!








You can claim anything man but I know for a fact you knew what I was saying was a joke, because I was simply replying back to your jokes.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> now everyone knows why there can NEVER be peace in the middle east.
> 
> Cause of barbaric people like you, who can think of no constructive way to resolve their issues.


A very constructive way to resolve your issue too "grind my knuckles off your skull". Your no better than the terrorist muslims you hate so much who use violence , damn fool.:laugh:


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

you cant argue with dumb.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

What the Fukk did you start Plowboy? LOLOLOLOL at this thread!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> you cant argue with dumb.


I think this thread proves the opposite.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> What the Fukk did you start Plowboy? LOLOLOLOL at this thread!


HAHA no sh*t. I was guessing they would argue for a few hours, but not days.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Bump!

<3


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

omg why did you bump it. it was on its way to the grave


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

WTF?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Because he wants more people to fight for his entertainment while he faps to Miley Cyrus.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> omg why did you bump it. it was on its way to the grave


x2


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ x3 and its my thread!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nerd, WTF? Bumping a thread for no good reason is retarded...stop acting like an asshole and leave it the f*ck alone.


----------

